# New forum format



## MikeG. (10 Aug 2020)

We've only just got over the last major overhaul! 

It seems we have lost "Thanks" and "Like", had our Ignore lists scrubbed, and gained some Scrabble letters down the left hand side of the screen. I'm sure the sky will fall in as a result.

Couldn't there have been some warning of the impending shutdown?


----------



## Droogs (10 Aug 2020)

What's a reaction score?


----------



## Droogs (10 Aug 2020)

where is my avatar picture?


----------



## billw (10 Aug 2020)

Seems to be the number of reactions you've got from your posts. I liked Mike's post and now his is 1.


----------



## Droogs (10 Aug 2020)

Ah


----------



## Droogs (10 Aug 2020)

Ooh, looks like posting pics has been sorted according to the tips sticky


----------



## Dovetail (10 Aug 2020)

I'll answer more on the Tips thread. And reactions are Like and more. You will need to hold down on Like for a bit to see the reactions.


----------



## MikeG. (10 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> What's a reaction score?



I'm not angry with your post, Droogs, but I clicked it to see what happens.


----------



## Droogs (10 Aug 2020)

I was thinking the reaction score was in prep for Jacob coming back


----------



## Trevanion (10 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> I was thinking the reaction score was in prep for Jacob coming back


----------



## thick_mike (10 Aug 2020)

billw said:


> Seems to be the number of reactions you've got from your posts. I liked Mike's post and now his is 1.


I’ve never been number 1 at anything before. I shall retire now


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

MikeG. said:


> We've only just got over the last major overhaul!
> 
> It seems we have lost "Thanks" and "Like", had our Ignore lists scrubbed, and gained some Scrabble letters down the left hand side of the screen. I'm sure the sky will fall in as a result.
> 
> Couldn't there have been some warning of the impending shutdown?


The number of Thanks and Likes will be worked on to be returned so you won't start at one again.
The ignore list may need to be redone. Sorry but it change from one type of s/w to another. So it was not within the same software family change.

Warning, that would have been nice but I was not around to do that for you. I'm sorry.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> .........Warning, that would have been nice but I was not around to do that for you. I'm sorry.



No, but Charley and probably the Mods knew this was happening. It wouldn't have been difficult to have posted a warning ahead of the shutdown, and if the members best interests were the priority then of course that is what would have happened.


----------



## RogerS (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> The number of Thanks and Likes will be worked on to be returned so you won't start at one again.
> The ignore list may need to be redone. Sorry but it change from one type of s/w to another. So it was not within the same software family change.
> 
> Warning, that would have been nice but I was not around to do that for you. I'm sorry.


The Ignore list is empty ..fair enough..new s/w but I see no way of adding people.


----------



## RogerS (11 Aug 2020)

In the old s/w, if someone quoted in a reply the post of someone on the Ignore list then, unfortunately, one then saw what had been written by the person one was trying to Ignore! Does the new s/w improve on that....ie if you have someone on Ignore then you won't see their posts when quoted ?


----------



## MikeK (11 Aug 2020)

RogerS said:


> The Ignore list is empty ..fair enough..new s/w but I see no way of adding people.



Hover the cursor over the person's avatar and an information window will appear. At the bottom are some options you can click, which includes "Ignore".


----------



## sneggysteve (11 Aug 2020)

Easy way to avoid the "click bait" postings - just hold cursor over the main heading in the post and you can see what it's going to be about without having to open it. Nice improvement I think


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2020)

Nice to be back.


----------



## sploo (11 Aug 2020)

I quite like the new look; though I've spotted an oddity on mobile:

Forums such as "Tools" have sub-forums (i.e. "Hand tools" and "Buying Advice"). When the main UKworkshop.co.uk page is shown on a mobile in portrait format you can't see the sub-forums, but when turned to landscape, they appear. Probably just due to available space, but it may be a bit confusing to users.


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Aug 2020)

I'm sure it just needs time to bed-in. It's extraordinarily difficult to prototype this sort of thing off-line - you only really find out the issues once it's live. I agree about a bit of warning, however - would have done no harm to have let us know this was happening.

That said, my avatar has vanished...

.... Where's my avatar? (pouts and throws rattle)

E.

Ecc. 1. ("'Vanity of vanities! All is vanity," [says the preacher]."


----------



## Woody2Shoes (11 Aug 2020)

Just posting so I can see my new avatar in use....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> The number of Thanks and Likes will be worked on to be returned so you won't start at one again.



It would be good if we could see everyone's not just what appears to be random selection.


----------



## AndyT (11 Aug 2020)

Could we please have a few words of explanation about what happens when visiting the site on a mobile?

If I start by opening my browser and choosing a bookmark, I get a conventional browser window. It follows my preferences for font size and colours. I can have any number of tabs open and switch between them - which is essential to anyone looking up the answer to a question and posting a link to it in the reply. 

But if I start from the forum shortcut on my home screen, it launches something different. It imposes its own dark blue colour scheme and has no tabs.

If I view all running apps, it shows up as a separate app, but it doesn't appear in the list of installed apps. 






Sort of interesting but not actually helpful. What's going on?


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> Just posting so I can see my new avatar in use....



Yeah, but what is it?


----------



## Droogs (11 Aug 2020)

@mikeg,
It's a visual of woody2shoes name. IE a pair of Japanese bathhouse slippers, I think


----------



## transatlantic (11 Aug 2020)

Really liking the new look!

Also - who reads forums on mobile?! ... good lord. I'd rather wait until I am sat at a desktop. Although I must admit, I do post from my mobile as it's easier when you need to add images.


----------



## AndyT (11 Aug 2020)

transatlantic said:


> Really liking the new look!
> 
> Also - who reads forums on mobile?! ... good lord. I'd rather wait until I am sat at a desktop. Although I must admit, I do post from my mobile as it's easier when you need to add images.


It's not just the kids who like their phones!

It would be interesting to see the stats but I'd bet that it's 50% +.


----------



## transatlantic (11 Aug 2020)

AndyT said:


> It's not just the kids who like their phones!
> 
> It would be interesting to see the stats but I'd bet that it's 50% +.




I don't doubt that.


----------



## Jacob (11 Aug 2020)

Looks tidy but this and the last one are both inferior to the plain unvarnished phpBB, in terms of function if not appearance


----------



## J-G (11 Aug 2020)

I can't find a preference for [new] posts to be listed first -- this is what I always used to have and I've spent over an hour looking through the [Preferences] and any other section that I thought it might have been hidden under 

Though I have at least now added my Avatar!


----------



## AndyT (11 Aug 2020)

The little lightning flash leads to new posts. Might be what you want.


----------



## MusicMan (11 Aug 2020)

I found the What's New tab works for that.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (11 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> @mikeg,
> It's a visual of woody2shoes name. IE a pair of Japanese bathhouse slippers, I think


Pretty close - a pair of Malay clogs!


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

As to the mods giving a heads up as to what is coming, they could not do it as they did not know. As to Charley doing it, I have not met him and do not know the circumstances. But please understand the mods are learning the new software and learning how the mod tools work.


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

Here is how the forum looks on android phone via Chrome.

Landscape view.






Portrait view


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

If you have an old saved icon on your phone it will go to the old url and IP. You will need to clear that, then use your browser to type in the forum address. When it comes up there should be a pop up asking if you want to save to your device's desktop. If you say yes, it will create an icon for the forum. From now on you can click on that to get to the forum. You will have full function of the forum.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (11 Aug 2020)

Don't like the scrunched up appearance.


----------



## Garno (11 Aug 2020)

wearwell said:


> Looks tidy but this and the last one are both inferior to the plain unvarnished phpBB, in terms of function if not appearance



No idea what this means but it sounds good, I would of inserted a smiley face here but can't find them ...


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

transatlantic said:


> Really liking the new look!
> 
> Also - who reads forums on mobile?! ... good lord. I'd rather wait until I am sat at a desktop. Although I must admit, I do post from my mobile as it's easier when you need to add images.



But now from laptop is easy to add images. Have you tried it yet? Cut and paste, or use the Attach files button that will take you to your laptop's image storage area, choose one and upload.


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

Smileys 


Try that button on your next post. Try it here.


----------



## Garno (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> Smileys View attachment 90109
> Try that button on your next post. Try it here.



Ahh you mean those at the top  now the sheer amount is impressive I have to say.


----------



## Fidget (11 Aug 2020)

Heh!


----------



## Trevanion (11 Aug 2020)

wearwell said:


> Looks tidy but this and the last one are both inferior to the plain unvarnished phpBB, in terms of function if not appearance



Oh, Hey Jacob. Since when did they let you back?


----------



## J-G (11 Aug 2020)

MusicMan said:


> I found the What's New tab works for that.


Not for me it doesn't.  ---- yes, it takes you to the latest unread post - and due to the update there are a lot!! so first time through it is somewhat confusing - but the latest posts are still on the [last] page (that could be 3, 10, 20 - whatever) but I used to have them always on page [1]


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

Try using the filter at the top of a forum.


----------



## NickM (11 Aug 2020)

I'm already a fan of the forum simply because it's so much easier to post good quality photos!


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

NickM said:


> I'm already a fan of the forum simply because it's so much easier to post good quality photos!



That image cut and paste, or easy uploading is one of the main features that I fell in love with on this software. So much easier.


----------



## SammyQ (11 Aug 2020)

"As to the mods giving a heads up as to what is coming, they could not do it as they did not know. As to Charley doing it, I have not met him and do not know the circumstances."

Really? Is this forum now controlled ftom Beijing? 

WHERE has the quotation button gone?

Sam, now utterly disenfranchised from his gruntle.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

SammyQ said:


> ............WHERE has the quotation button gone?



Bottom RH corner of a post........now called "Reply" with an arrow pointing left (next to the Like button).



> Sam, now utterly disenfranchised from his gruntle.



Relax, Sam. It'll be fine in a day or two when everyone settles into the new routine and finds stuff. Think of it as a whole bunch of codgers who always meet in the same pub.......then the landlord went and changed the chairs and carpets. Same pub, same old codgers, same old conversation.....


----------



## Daniel2 (11 Aug 2020)

Garno said:


> No idea what this means but it sounds good, I would of inserted a smiley face here but can't find them ...


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> But now from laptop is easy to add images. Have you tried it yet? Cut and paste, or use the Attach files button that will take you to your laptop's image storage area, choose one and upload.



Angie, is there a size limit for images? If there is, how does the forum software handle over-sized images? Does it reject them, or auto-resize them? Also, is there an image limit number per post?


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

At this time 10,240 KB for attachments. That's images or things like .pdf files.

If over file size it will not accept. At this time I do not have maximum width x height sizes set, but I can limit it if we need that feature here.

Number of images per post: 10

These are the attachments that we can accept now, but I can add more as needed.

zip
txt
pdf
png
jpg
jpeg
jpe
gif


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

Ten! Right, OK, I'd best go an have a look at some old threads with 30 or 40, and see what happened.

Thanks for the size information.


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

If they have that many, let me know and I can up the number to make it work for old forums. That 10 is a baseline number that works most of the time but does not fit all cases.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

It seems that my legacy threads are still OK regarding images, even if there are more than 10 images in a post. I wonder if this is because I post a URL from an external image host, rather than directly inserting an image into my posts from my computer.


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

Good, the links there are no limit in a post. The actual uploads are 10. 

And currently new posts have the ability for 10,000 characters. This can be adjusted if needed.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> If they have that many, let me know and I can up the number to make it work for old forums. That 10 is a baseline number that works most of the time but does not fit all cases.



It would be very handy to have a higher number. We've talked about "WIPs" previously.......a thing here where we show blow-by-blow images through the construction process of a project........and they are a really important part of the forum. Personally I have posted WIP posts with getting on for 40 images in them, and it would be a real nuisance to have to spread those over multiple posts instead of all being in one.


----------



## SammyQ (11 Aug 2020)

Thank you for the reassuring reply Mike. My status as a "codger" duly accepted! 

Now Angie? We are all ears ( or eyes):
1. Who are you?
2. What woodworking do you do?
3. Why was a complete overhaul necessary?
4. Why does the invitation to part with cash come with limitations on here of you don't pay up?
5. Whaddya mean the mods knew nought?

Yours, codging away, Sam


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

1. I am Angie a grandma that likes forums and helping others.
2. I do not do woodworking, but I do crochet and sew and appreciate find wood working
3. Better software and the whole story is HERE
4. Some of those limitations such as editing time have been lifted.
5. I was not here to inform the mods, and the ones that could have did not.


----------



## sammy.se (11 Aug 2020)

I think this new forum version is no longer compatible with the Tapatalk app - is that correct? 
That's a shame... but to be honest, more and more forums are no longer compatible


----------



## Jacob (11 Aug 2020)

Trevanion said:


> Oh, Hey Jacob. Since when did they let you back?


It just happened. I sneak a look now and then and suddenly found I could log in under my other alias, but not as Jacob. I was trying to get in touch with chaoticbob about mortice chisels, with a useful tip which I posted up on that thread if you have a look. I don't think this new set-up is very good. Nothing beats plain phpBB, which we had until Charley decided to "redesign" it and now it's another dubious "redesign".


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

wearwell said:


> It just happened. I sneak a look now and then and suddenly found I could log in under my other alias, but not as Jacob. I was trying to get in touch with chaoticbob about mortice chisels, with a useful tip which I posted up on that thread if you have a look. I don't think this new set-up is very good. Nothing beats plain phpBB, which we had until Charley decided to "redesign" it and now it's another dubious "redesign".



Your Jacob account looks in good condition. Is it a password issue?


----------



## Jacob (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> Your Jacob account looks in good condition. Is it a password issue?


It doesn't recognise my email or anything. It was heavily tampered with by mods earlier this year, for reasons of their own.


----------



## Dovetail (11 Aug 2020)

Maybe I can look into it in a couple of days when things settle down some.


----------



## Trevanion (11 Aug 2020)

wearwell said:


> It was heavily tampered with by mods earlier this year



That's an interesting way to say it was banned


----------



## Jacob (11 Aug 2020)

Trevanion said:


> That's an interesting way to say it was banned


Actually they didn't even have the grace to say that I was banned they just messed up my log-in and edited my account details. All a bit infantile really.


----------



## RogerS (11 Aug 2020)

MikeG. said:


> It seems that my legacy threads are still OK regarding images, even if there are more than 10 images in a post. I wonder if this is because I post a URL from an external image host, rather than directly inserting an image into my posts from my computer.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Jacob (11 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> Maybe I can look into it in a couple of days when things settle down some.


Thanks Angie.


----------



## Demusss (12 Aug 2020)

sammy.se said:


> I think this new forum version is no longer compatible with the Tapatalk app - is that correct?
> That's a shame... but to be honest, more and more forums are no longer compatible


Not working for me either.
Is there an alternative that does work?


----------



## Chris152 (12 Aug 2020)

The site's not working properly for me - I got in eventually yesterday evening, then this morning was fine til I went again to the home page and got this:
(don't even know if that attachment has worked - it reads 'This Board is Currently Disabled')
I've used the navigator button to get back here but still can't get back to the forum home page.
I closed and re-opened the browser, same thing; I rebooted the computer, same.
Not sure there's any point in me posting this as I may not see replies once I leave this thread. Hope you're all coping without my input.

ETA - it comes and goes, weird.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Aug 2020)

UKworkshop.co.uk would like your permission to enable push notifications. 

What on earth does that mean?


----------



## porker (12 Aug 2020)

They are asking if they can send notifications to your computer rather than you having to visit the site to see whether you've had a reply on a thread etc. If you do choose to do it, you can turn it off later


----------



## sunnybob (12 Aug 2020)

Jacob, you messaged the wrong Bob


----------



## AndyT (12 Aug 2020)

I can understand


porker said:


> They are asking if they can send notifications to your computer rather than you having to visit the site to see whether you've had a reply on a thread etc. If you do choose to do it, you can turn it off later



I sort of know what this means. I already allow the Met Office to send me push notifications on my phone for weather warnings, for example. I can skim through the Wikipedia article on push, but I am not really left any the wiser.

We still have the option of notifications by email. But maybe some of the forum's tech experts can help.

Are push notifications there mainly for people who think email is too old fashioned?
Are there any big advantages / disadvantages on a mobile?
Are there any big advantages / disadvantages on a PC?

Incidentally, I see that email notifications can include all the text and pictures from the post, negating the need to visit the site to read a new post.


----------



## Dr Al (12 Aug 2020)

AndyT said:


> Incidentally, I see that email notifications can include all the text and pictures from the post, negating the need to visit the site to read a new post.



Assuming it's the same as the MIG welding forum, that's true BUT you'll only get an email notification for the first message. You have to visit the site (and possibly the thread) for the notifications to start again.


----------



## porker (12 Aug 2020)

Push is really just another way of recieving notification. If you look under your preferences it is highly configurable between recieving email and/or push notifications to a specific device. I'm not sure its easy to state the advantages/disadvantages as different people have different expectations. One thing I notice from other sites is that sometimes you can be overwhelmed with notifications. In general I turn them off and visit the site when I choose. At the moment, I am surprised at the level of configuration the new owners have left open to us.


----------



## Jacob (12 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> Jacob, you messaged the wrong Bob


Thanks for that! Surprised though I was following instructions I thought. Messaging_ half_ work then, which is worth knowing! PS checked - it WAS sent to chaoticbob according to my profile thing. Something not working.


----------



## sammy.se (12 Aug 2020)

Are there any forum apps that are compatible with the new forum system, like how Tapatalk is compatible with some forums? Many thanks.


----------



## Nelsun (12 Aug 2020)

My main way of accessing the forum was via Tapatalk but I can't log in via the Android app any more  Is this a feature yet-to-come?


----------



## petermillard (12 Aug 2020)

sammy.se said:


> Are there any forum apps that are compatible with the new forum system, like how Tapatalk is compatible with some forums? Many thanks.


Tapatalk doesn't seem to like this one any more, that's for sure. Or is it just my version of tapatalk?  << Though we do seem to get emoji now >><<


----------



## MikeK (12 Aug 2020)

When I owned a vBulletin forum, I considered adding Tapatalk because vB was not mobile friendly. Then I learned that TapaTalk required too much from me, in terms of database access, that I abandoned the idea. As I was planning the migration to XenForo, this became a moot point since XF has a responsive feature for nearly all mobile devices.

For those who miss TapaTalk, give the new format a chance before you hurl your phone into the lake.


----------



## SammyQ (12 Aug 2020)

Thank you for your detailed reply Angie, "Alles klar"

Sam


----------



## sunnybob (12 Aug 2020)

Quite nice not to have to read the tapatalk advert at the bottom of every single post every single time


----------



## Dovetail (12 Aug 2020)

sammy.se said:


> Are there any forum apps that are compatible with the new forum system, like how Tapatalk is compatible with some forums? Many thanks.



Please go to your preferred mobile browser and type in the forum address. 
Bring up the forum and then save to desktop. There is usually a pop up on the bottom to remind you to do that.
This brings an icon on your phone or tablet desktop. Then you can just tap that and get to the forum and have full forum use.


----------



## MusicMan (12 Aug 2020)

Chris152 said:


> The site's not working properly for me - I got in eventually yesterday evening, then this morning was fine til I went again to the home page and got this:
> (don't even know if that attachment has worked - it reads 'This Board is Currently Disabled')
> I've used the navigator button to get back here but still can't get back to the forum home page.
> I closed and re-opened the browser, same thing; I rebooted the computer, same.
> ...


It sounds rather as if you need to clear your cache. Close your browser, restart your computer usually does it. If not you may need to clear your browser history. Hope this helps, if you ever read it!


----------



## Dovetail (12 Aug 2020)

@MusicMan if he does not read it the changes should flow down to the old settings in a couple of days, but I do hope he does as you indicated.


----------



## Chris152 (13 Aug 2020)

Many thanks for replying, MusicMan. As the day went on it sorted itself out and all seems to be functioning fine now. 
C


----------



## petermillard (13 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> Please go to your preferred mobile browser and type in the forum address.
> Bring up the forum and then save to desktop. There is usually a pop up on the bottom to remind you to do that.
> This brings an icon on your phone or tablet desktop. Then you can just tap that and get to the forum and have full forum use.



As an aside for anyone who hasn't tried it, the new forum software works much, much better now on mobile.


----------



## transatlantic (13 Aug 2020)

Guys, the lack of custom Avatars is disappointing!


----------



## sammy.se (13 Aug 2020)

petermillard said:


> As an aside for anyone who hasn't tried it, the new forum software works much, much better now on mobile.


I agree. It works like an app now.


----------



## Trevanion (13 Aug 2020)

I can assure the people that have “followed” me that I’m very much not worth following! 

On a side note, what does that even mean? People will be notified when I post or what?


----------



## AES (13 Aug 2020)

Trevanion said:


> I can assure the people that have “followed” me that I’m very much not worth following!
> 
> On a side note, what does that even mean? People will be notified when I post or what?



Funnily enough Trevanion I've just had the same happen to me - like you I wonder what it's all about, and why, etc, so sent a PM (sorry "Conversation") to "the perpetrator" and am currently awaiting an answer. I'll advise when answered (IF the answer is repeatable on a family show)! 

Cheers


----------



## sploo (13 Aug 2020)

(considering following you both, just to appear a bit creepy  )


----------



## AES (13 Aug 2020)

sploo said:


> (considering following you both, just to appear a bit creepy  )



@ sloo: "... just to appear creepy"????????????? (Anyone who messes around trying to turn a pig's ear Chinese Mini Lathe into a silk purse something or other MUST be more than just a bit creepy - as I well know mate)!


----------



## sploo (13 Aug 2020)

AES said:


> @ sloo: "... just to appear creepy"????????????? (Anyone who messes around trying to turn a pig's ear Chinese Mini Lathe into a silk purse something or other MUST be more than just a bit creepy - as I well know mate)!


I like to think of it more as hope over expectation. Mostly the hope I won't break another brand new solid carbide endmill due to the machine's lack of rigidity


----------



## AES (13 Aug 2020)

sploo said:


> I like to think of it more as hope over expectation. Mostly the hope I won't break another brand new solid carbide endmill due to the machine's lack of rigidity



Oh, nasty (and not cheap either), sorry. Being serious for a minute, one of the things I have yet to fully learn is not to go too far/spend too much time/money trying to over-egg the pudding. It'll never be a "proper, big" lathe - not even a Myford. But I DID know that before I started.


----------



## Droogs (13 Aug 2020)

ooh sploo 
can I ask which one you got - make and size.


----------



## Droogs (13 Aug 2020)

AES, would have thought you would have been able to get a Schaublin 13 for a good price


----------



## AES (13 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> AES, would have thought you would have been able to get a Schaublin 13 for a good price




Too late mate. I looked & looked (in SH of course) for a long time & found nothing. Then one day when I was in the local "Coop Bau n Hobby" I saw this Chinese Mini (complete with Einhell badge). That alone should have put me off, but I'd just finished a good long-term project (this was back in 2005 or so I think) and since then "I've never looked back" (as they say) - but scarcely forwards either!! Seriously though, for the price it's not too bad - as I said to sploo just today, it's largely a question of me knowing/learning where/when to apply the brakes on modding it - it is NOT a Schaubline (as you suggest) and it never will be.

Cheers (are you well/recovering?)


----------



## topchippyles (13 Aug 2020)

Guys i am on a few forums and have been using them for over 10 years and you will find most ask now if you want to support the costs of running the servers which supports the forum running costs.Like the new layout and more user friendly for sure.


----------



## Droogs (13 Aug 2020)

Getting there, thanks. I have started to get my sense of taste back and I am allowed to now go out and so, off to the the local timberline tomorrow to see if i can get some nice bits of tree to make a Roman low bench for use at home with handtools to make some window/wall boxes

hope all is good with you


----------



## Dovetail (13 Aug 2020)

Trevanion said:


> I can assure the people that have “followed” me that I’m very much not worth following!
> 
> On a side note, what does that even mean? People will be notified when I post or what?



Here is what it means to "follow":


----------



## AES (13 Aug 2020)

Angie said:


> Here is what it means to "follow":
> 
> View attachment 90228



And then what happens please Angie?

So I've selected a name to "Follow" and that name appears in my "Your News Feed" (is that correct)? So said name does something, for example, e.g. makes a new post, or answers one of mine. IF (and I'm just guessing) I get a notification saying the entered name has made a new post (or answered one of mine), A) how will I be notified, and B) what's the difference between that and:

"What's new"
"New posts"
and
The little bell-shaped thingy over on the RH side of the header
and
The E-mail I get in my E-mails in box saying there's a new post (etc, etc).

????

I'm sorry if these are really basic questions, and most probably just tedious for you to answer Angie, but I've never experienced anything like this many "options" before.

In that respect, although this new software is obviously miles better than the last we were all used to, in at least some aspects, all the above (apparently same/very similar "options") are just confusing me (NOT hard to do I assure you)!

Has this software got any sort of on line Help or something - perhaps a "How to" tutorial?

TIA for any help/illumination here.


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Aug 2020)

When it happens, you get a message telling you that"so-and-so is following you". It's really quite creepy!
S


----------



## MusicMan (13 Aug 2020)

hehheh creeping you out, Steve!


----------



## Trevanion (13 Aug 2020)

We should change it to "So and so is now _*stalking*_ you" for extra effect!


----------



## MikeG. (14 Aug 2020)

Steve Maskery said:


> When it happens, you get a message telling you that"so-and-so is following you". It's really quite creepy!



 Look behind you Steve. I'm there. I'm in the shadows, watching your every move.

Actually, I "followed" 8 or 10 of the more prominent posters here mainly to see what happens, and so far.......

.......nothing. I hate those pop-ups which they seemed so keen for us to enable, so they're disabled, and maybe that's why following someone and not following someone seems, at the moment, to amount to precisely the same thing.


----------



## sunnybob (14 Aug 2020)

When it comes to options on a computer, I use the same principle as electronic circuit designers; Delete everything one at a time until it stops working, and then just reinstall that item


----------



## Just4Fun (14 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> When it comes to options on a computer, I use the same principle as electronic circuit designers; Delete everything one at a time until it stops working, and then just reinstall that item


Like a Dr friend who says his motto is "if in doubt, cut it out and swear it wasn't there".


----------



## sploo (14 Aug 2020)

AES said:


> Oh, nasty (and not cheap either), sorry. Being serious for a minute, one of the things I have yet to fully learn is not to go too far/spend too much time/money trying to over-egg the pudding. It'll never be a "proper, big" lathe - not even a Myford. But I DID know that before I started.


To be honest, now that's it's dialled in pretty well (though I still have more mods to do) it's a good little lathe. Milling may be a different story, granted, but in time it might be OK.


----------



## sploo (14 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> ooh sploo
> can I ask which one you got - make and size.


It's the Clarke CL300M (Clarke CL300M Variable Speed Metal Lathe - Machine Mart - Machine Mart). I think it's one of the fairly early versions of the 7x12" Sieg lathes (I bought it used); as it lacks the motor overload LED; though it does have the two speed ranges and the Thread Dial Indicator (both of which I've seen missing from some versions).


----------



## Nelsun (14 Aug 2020)

If Tapatalk isn't an option could we please either move / duplicate the "Mark all read" button to / at the bottom of a post list? Having it at the top (e.g. here New posts) means you have to scroll back up to the top of the page to access it. I know numerous forums that have it at the top and I've yet to understand why... it's one of the reasons for using Tapatalk as this functionality is always in the same place


----------



## LarryS. (14 Aug 2020)

petermillard said:


> Tapatalk doesn't seem to like this one any more, that's for sure. Or is it just my version of tapatalk?  << Though we do seem to get emoji now >><<



it’s not working for me either on Tapatalk pro, and that’s where I use the forum from 99.9% of the time, is there a plan to get it working ?! Really hope so as I find this forum invaluable


----------



## Droogs (14 Aug 2020)

@sploo, how often do you feel you could do with a longer bed? I mean do you wish you had got a 7x14 or an 8x16 or 20 for instance?


----------



## AES (14 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> Getting there, thanks. I have started to get my sense of taste back and I am allowed to now go out and so, off to the the local timberline tomorrow to see if i can get some nice bits of tree to make a Roman low bench for use at home with handtools to make some window/wall boxes
> 
> hope all is good with you



Glad to hear that mate. I should think loss of taste must be pretty disturbing. Keep getting better mate. And we're both fine here thanks. Wishing you a good time with your Roman bench


----------



## sploo (14 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> @sploo, how often do you feel you could do with a longer bed? I mean do you wish you had got a 7x14 or an 8x16 or 20 for instance?


I suspect it totally depends on your use case. Occasionally the short bed is a pain when you need a long drill bit in a chuck in the tailstock; but often I'll have stock that's thinner than the headstock bore so I can get away with little stickout from the chuck/collet.

I've turned a ~15cm diameter disc; which was pushing it on this lathe, so right now a 10x12 lathe (should such a thing exist) would be useful!


----------



## John Brown (14 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> When it comes to options on a computer, I use the same principle as electronic circuit designers; Delete everything one at a time until it stops working, and then just reinstall that item


Remind me not to buy any electronics you've "designed".


----------



## sunnybob (14 Aug 2020)

I didnt quite get that in the right order. The electronic designers make a brilliant circuit. Then the bean counters remove pieces at a time to reduce cost.


----------



## Dovetail (14 Aug 2020)

Tapatalk is not connected to this forum now. There have found to be security issue with it. You can use your favorite mobile browser and type in the forum address. Then save to desktop. This is a pop up on the bottom of the screen when you first log in. Once you have saved to desktop you can find an icon, click on it and come directly to the forum. It will be fully functioning. You may want to check it out in landscape rather than portrait orientation.

The mark read button. I'll see what the possibility of that is. When looking at a thread on mobile browser there is an arrow on the bottom right that can be tapped and it will go to the top.


----------

